# Flea Market FIND!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I found this cool afx police car with lighted chassis (the one that flashes) , one non magnatraction , one magnatraction and 2 melted bodies but police body was in good shape nothing is broken - all for $20 bucks. I dont know if i got a good deal. This guy will not lower the price!! I never had the afx police car with flashing light in my collection! i just fixed it up (one wasnt flashing but now it is and runs great!) and all chassis runs great.. one non-mag has a mean green but why it has no magnet under neath? is it more like tycopro for gliding? i never had one of them. 

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

3 good chassis, a good body, maybe a couple of windshields or a bumper, and goop or custom donors? Not a bad deal for $20. Nice find!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I think that Charger Daytona body will polish out.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The AFX Cop cars are fun! 

I see the lighting unit for sale on ebay pretty often.
I bought a couple and added one to a AW chassis ... also real nice combo. 
A seller named Tubrack has NOS AFX COP bodies. Makes a nice slot car.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

send that charger to Bill Hall, he can fix it


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> send that charger to Bill Hall, he can fix it


i was gonna give him the camaro and daytona bodies. Bill ?? you want them for goops? 

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Wes,
Not bad for $20.00.The Non-Magnet or A/FX chassis was the evolution of the Tuff Ones chassis and the second response to the TYCO Pro. It was the precurser to the Magna-Traction
The Tuff Ones was a stop gap until a better performing chassis could be built. 
Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
I'd say you got your money's worth on the chassis alone. Charger looks like it nailed a telephone pole square on.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WesJY said:


> i was gonna give him the camaro and daytona bodies. Bill ?? you want them for goops?
> 
> Wes


Yes absolutely!

Thanx Wes!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

When the lights blow on your copcar, you can get replacements in the train section. Ask for 14-16v bulbs.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dlw said:


> When the lights blow on your copcar, you can get replacements in the train section. Ask for 14-16v bulbs.


thanks for the info. i was wondering about that. i just cleaned up, oiled, now the cop car runs like new and looks fun to drive!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*On the ground, put your hands on your head scum don't do the crime if you cant do th*

Wes,

Great Cop car...that was one of my favorites as a kid. At Chirstmas I got the AFX Semi and Police car set. Liked it so much that I took my Christmas money and bought another set just like it.

You gotta love the AFX Emergency vehicles as they just Rock!

Bob...blink, blink, blink, Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrr Pull over mister...zilla


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I have one of those cop cars. I got it at the LI show on superbowl Sunday. I think I paid 20 or 25 bucks for it. It runs really well and looks so bad ass running around the track. I only wish it had a siren. I saw a Mustang police car with flashing lights and a siren the other day for sale. It had a Tyco Uturn chassis. My friend is working on his 4 lane track so we can run the cop car, an 18 wheeler, and my black Trans am, and have a Smokey and the Bandit race to Texarkana to get some beers...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would think the stuff is worth $20. Nice snag. Only slotcar stuff i have seen at a flea market here was 5 or 6 pieces of Tyco track, a broken controller, and a wall wart...... all for only $35. :freak:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

On the cop car chassis - what's that vertical worm and helical gear gizmo? A rotary circuit interrupter? All that just to flash the lights?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's exactly what it is D.. The idler gear has that extra gear on the top. It drives the horizontal gear which has kinda like lobes on a cam shaft at the ends. The cam shaft is electrified. When the offset part makes contact with the wires for the lights, one strobe lights. When the cam gear spins around 180 degrees the other lights.. Kinda of a cool set up, it must have taken the guys at Aurora a while to get it all figured out..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Recieved.

Thanx for the donation Wes!

Early AFX Daytona blue now in stock again....works good on the later G-Plus Elf six wheelers too!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's exactly what it is D.. The idler gear has that extra gear on the top. It drives the horizontal gear which has kinda like lobes on a cam shaft at the ends. The cam shaft is electrified. When the offset part makes contact with the wires for the lights, one strobe lights. When the cam gear spins around 180 degrees the other lights.. Kinda of a cool set up, it must have taken the guys at Aurora a while to get it all figured out..


Hokey smokes, Bullwinkle! I guess even old head-in-the-sand guys like me can get so used to modern technology that we forget how much work it was to do even simple things back in the bad old days. :freak:

Thanks,
D


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Dslot said:


> Hokey smokes, Bullwinkle! I guess even old head-in-the-sand guys like me can get so used to modern technology that we forget how much work it was to do even simple things back in the bad old days. :freak:
> 
> Thanks,
> D


Nowadays they use circuit boards & LED's for the same effect.Like on those funky MARCHON Police / Rescue T-Bird's .


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Recieved.
> 
> Thanx for the donation Wes!
> 
> Early AFX Daytona blue now in stock again....works good on the later G-Plus Elf six wheelers too!


no problem!! 

Wes


----------

